# Sunterra Question



## kapear (Oct 27, 2007)

DH and I own 8500 pts at Kaanapali Beach Club and are club members. My parents own 6500 pts that they have yet to use since purchasing them in 2004. Luckily we've been able to use them . They have offered to sell us the points for "cheap". Would we be able to add these to the points in our club membership or is there some crazy, sky high fee we'd need to pay? Thanks


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 27, 2007)

kapear said:


> DH and I own 8500 pts at Kaanapali Beach Club and are club members. My parents own 6500 pts that they have yet to use since purchasing them in 2004. Luckily we've been able to use them . They have offered to sell us the points for "cheap". Would we be able to add these to the points in our club membership or is there some crazy, sky high fee we'd need to pay? Thanks



Unless they are willing to simply change the names on the points because you are family, once the time is sold you would have to re-purchase the Club membership for around $2900. Better to pay your parents  "cheap" amount and simply change the address for the account to yours. As long as you keep up the fees you can continue to use the points. The only downside is not having them in a single account but getting that isn't worth $2900  to me.  Resale of Sunterra Club is a mess and any sale is most likely viewed as a resale situation.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 27, 2007)

Transfer of ownership between family members doesn't have to be considered a sale and therefore you should be able to retain "club" points with the transfer of a week between family members. Just have your parents asks sunterra  how they can *give *their week to the child.  *GIVE *is the key word, don't tell them you are selling the week.

This should be true, but I don't know for a fact it is true. But if your parents push it, they should be able to get it done.

Good Luck


----------



## fnewman (Oct 31, 2007)

Please let us know how it turns out - there are probably others who would like to do the same thing.  TIA


----------

